# photo-shoot- new blueys



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

a mate brought his camera over, so we took some pics of the new blueys we got... FOR FREE !!!!! and some of the cunny and rick red bd. 

i was happy to start with that they were free... but then when they arrived... the colours!!! lol. usually easterns are fairly grey/brown with an occasional yellow orange hue.. very pleased with these kids. three of them are currently shedding... the others are in full colour r



































cunningham skinkies.... 










and the red devil


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

They're some cute little bluey's mate where'd you get them from  

Awesome pics, love the group hug.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 12, 2009)

Oooooh  Very nice!


----------



## LauraM (Mar 12, 2009)

Stunners!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

Azzajay77 said:


> They're some cute little bluey's mate where'd you get them from
> 
> Awesome pics, love the group hug.



some weirdo i met on the net.. 

JOKES!!! thank you azzajay!!!  i luffs them. they are so handleable and chowing down food like no tomorrow. i 'think' we each have a male. the others female. ill keep an eye out for aggression but so far no problems. there is LOADS of shredded paper, and there lost in there all day


----------



## falconboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Wheres mine Azzajay77? I didn't know their colours were THAT good. LOL.

Sydney blueys are so boring. They breed em nice up there.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol mate i had pics on my original add they've always been stunning but their last few sheds have really brought out the colours. They are incredible compared to the mum and dad.

Feel free to put your order in for summer 

There will be more no doubt.


----------



## FAY (Mar 12, 2009)

What pretty little blueys Kirby.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, I'll take your next 'clutch' for free and set them up outside. I know just the spot. 

Be interesting to see if they actually dull a bit as they get older or stay this nice.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've kept one for that very reason. I want to see how the colours go aswell. My male is patchy with his colours and my female is majority black and grey so dunno where the red comes from lol.

For free i wish ... apparently i can get $40 a pop in Vic for them.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Be interesting to see if they actually dull a bit as they get older or stay this nice.



ive thought this too. at the moment they are keeping there colour when cold, and glow when warm. 

time will tell. fingers crossed.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

Azzajay77 said:


> I've kept one for that very reason. I want to see how the colours go aswell. My male is patchy with his colours and my female is majority black and grey so dunno where the red comes from lol.
> 
> For free i wish ... apparently i can get $40 a pop in Vic for them.



but then theres export permit  so you might as well just give in and head them down south to Falcon and i again next season. its the easier option  ROFL. 

lets see pics of your little bluey  did you keep the brightest?


----------



## spongebob (Mar 12, 2009)

Kirby said:


> a mate brought his camera over, so we took some pics of the new blueys we got... FOR FREE !!!!! and some of the cunny and rick red bd.
> 
> 
> > It may pay you to check the meaning of your abbreviation for Cunninghams skinks to prevent offence...


----------



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

spongebob said:


> It may pay you to check the meaning of your abbreviation for Cunninghams skinks to prevent offence...



this is a reptile site.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

Will take some pics tomorrow. It had shed, pretty sure it's a female also, don't think she's the brightest though .... 

Next clutch won't be going for free either, i'll be more organised


----------



## spongebob (Mar 12, 2009)

Kirby said:


> this is a reptile site.



Exactly


----------



## falconboy (Mar 12, 2009)

spongebob said:


> It may pay you to check the meaning of your abbreviation for Cunninghams skinks to prevent offence...



I thought there might have been a 'T' in the name for a sec. :lol:


----------



## spongebob (Mar 12, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I thought there might have been a 'T' in the name for a sec. :lol:



PM sent


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

Alright here's mine mate .... bit hard to get the colours to show under these damn energy saving globes though ... damn ecowise

:evil:


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice looking Blueys Kirby and Azzajay77


----------



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

NICE... definitely runs in the family  lol.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Kirby said:


> NICE... definitely runs in the family  lol.



Reckon? I've heard Azzajay77 is one ugly bugger. :lol:


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kirby said:


> NICE... definitely runs in the family  lol.


 
Cheers

See the resemblance 

Yes yes i am but one man


----------



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

are you missing a finger nail?


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

me ? lol no i have all of my fingernails why do you ask ?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 12, 2009)

that pic with your hand. looks like one is missing. 

finger nails and the lack of, freak me out. 

been looking around, some adults do hold the yellow/orange hues. 

do your adults colour up and down?


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 12, 2009)

The male 

The female 

And i have all my fingernails .. i would send you photos of them but that would freak me out :shock:

Not the best pics of their colours sorry.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kirby are those your dirty finger nails?? Oh very nice blueys by the way!!


----------



## Camo (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice lizards. What kind of camera you using? DSLR?

Cameron


----------



## Kirby (Mar 13, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> Kirby are those your dirty finger nails??



HELL NO !! :lol:


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful blueys guys.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome blueys


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 13, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Reckon? I've heard Azzajay77 is one ugly bugger. :lol:


 Aw yeah that's nice!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 13, 2009)

Well Kirby my last encounter with a bluey ,and it was a bub, ended up attached to my pinkie! ......OUCH ...my skin was torn and my pinkie finger was bleeding ..it copped me right on the inside of the first knuckle ,and was bruised for days ..


----------



## zulu (Mar 13, 2009)

*re photo*

Nice bluetongues,they look similar to the type i used to find around south west rocks years ago,the stripe behind the eye is light and they have good colours and bands.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 13, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Aw yeah that's nice!


 
See what i have to put up with Rainbow 

Those baby blueys get fiesty if you take them outside and give them some son. Couple times i went to get them out of the rabbit hutch and they backed right up against the wall, opened their mouth, showed their tongues and one even hissed :shock:

Ain't been bitten yet touch wood.


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

Azzajay77 said:


> See what i have to put up with Rainbow
> 
> Those baby blueys get fiesty if you take them outside and give them some son. Couple times i went to get them out of the rabbit hutch and they backed right up against the wall, opened their mouth, showed their tongues and one even hissed :shock:
> 
> Ain't been bitten yet touch wood.


 
Nothing like an angry bluey thats all hiss and no bite.
Man I so want some bluey's.
They are really, really nice


----------



## alison (Mar 13, 2009)

they are so cute!! I just found homes for my little bluey bubs this week, was pretty sad to see them go so was nice to see such gorgeous pics of yours. And yes, fantastic colouring.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 13, 2009)

cool blueys


----------



## Kirby (Mar 13, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Well Kirby my last encounter with a bluey ,and it was a bub, ended up attached to my pinkie! ......OUCH ...my skin was torn and my pinkie finger was bleeding ..it copped me right on the inside of the first knuckle ,and was bruised for days ..



looking forward to it. 

ive only been bitten by a pygmy beardie and a netted dragon so far. neither broke skin really.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice one Kirby, they will keep you cleaning.
Here's one I saved off the road at Kirrawee in Spring, one of the best natural coloured bluey's I have seen, I have found these coffee coloured ones in the Eastern Suburbs before but not in the Shire.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 13, 2009)

oh he's nice! love the black lateral stripe through his bars.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 13, 2009)

Blueys look like that naturally around my area, there nice though. How in the hell did you manage to have your cunningham skink sitting there all nice like that? Only ones ive seen are psycho and skittish as lol. Nice pics .


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 13, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Nice one Kirby, they will keep you cleaning.
> Here's one I saved off the road at Kirrawee in Spring, one of the best natural coloured bluey's I have seen, I have found these coffee coloured ones in the Eastern Suburbs before but not in the Shire.


 

The first blue tongue i ever saw/caught was this colour and lived in our yard for years in your area over 25 years ago.

I like yours kirby!!

And those central ones!


----------



## falconboy (Mar 13, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Here's one I saved off the road at Kirrawee in Spring, one of the best natural coloured bluey's I have seen, I have found these coffee coloured ones in the Eastern Suburbs before but not in the Shire.



VERY nice Jason. Why do I only see boring Shire blueys. :cry:


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 13, 2009)

Lovely pics!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 14, 2009)

falconboy said:


> VERY nice Jason. Why do I only see boring Shire blueys. :cry:



No need to look fancy when you live in the Shire I guess.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 14, 2009)

If you're like falconboy the less attention you draw to yourself the better i hear


----------

